# Merry Christmas from K9 Performance Knls



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i love this pic! Merry Christmas to u too Lisa!


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

I love this picture  the one with Santa don't seem to happy ... Lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful pic Lisa  Santa does look a little worried lol. Hope you guys have a wonderful Christmas and a happy new year ❤


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Baby Rage is in Santa's lap and she is scared of everything. We tried to put her on the floor and take a picture but she was melting into a puddle of pittie! So I put her on stana's lap so you could see her. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww poor little Rage. She looks like she's asking General for help.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

LOVE this pic. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Great pic Lisa  Happy Holidays


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Awesome pic. I love it. Bet that was some work.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Well trained and handsome dogs you have here!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Vixens on Crack!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha so cute! I want to know what they did/said when they saw you coming, lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh this is awesome!! What a great pic


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ames said:


> hahaha so cute! I want to know what they did/said when they saw you coming, lol


I called ahead and checked! lol They were really great and helpful! And Santa was awesome!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Such a fabulous, positive breed picture girl! Loooooove that you braved the mall with a baby and 10 dogs! Gettin it!


----------

